# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Island Reef

## Pedro M Gomes

Upgradezito

Como o meu outro aqua está a ficar cheio, decidi fazer um upgrade  :Admirado:  hehe

Todo o stock do meu aquário irá ser passado para o novo projecto excluindo a areia.

Sistema:
Dimenções: 100 x 60 x 45 cm
Sump: 50 x 50 x 35 cm com ligação ao esgoto
Luz: ATI sunpower 8x39w com controlador dimm
Skimmer: Deltec APF600 (no futuro irei mudar para um escumador interno)
Retorno: Eheim 3000+
Circulação: 2x Vortech MP10w ES com Vortech Battery Backup
Balling Light: GHL doseador independente com 3bombas
Repositor DIY
Controlador de temp.: ATC-800
Aquecedor: AquaMedic titanium 200w

No momento tenho areia a ciclar num recipiente à 3 semanas, junto com algumas rochas já cicladas.

Fotos do material:





Agora só me falta o aquário que espero tê-lo ainda esta semana  :yb663: 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Aquário pronto  :Big Grin:  está com uma colagem impecável!



Retorno.


 :Big Grin:  Mudança de vivos para o novo aquário no fim de semana  :Big Grin: 

Obrigado Pedro Ferrer pelo acrílico está mesmo espectacular!

Pedro.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boa sorte Pedro... 
Pelo equipamento e pela qualidade do anterior aquário tem tudo para dar certo  :SbOk: !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro




> Obrigado Pedro Ferrer pelo acrílico está mesmo espectacular!


Diz lá se não te deu vontade de chorar quando viste o pente... :yb624: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Marco  :Big Grin:  esperemos que a troca de aquas corra bem  :yb663: 

Pedro sim tive de ir buscar uns lencinhos ahhaahha

 :Smile:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Progressos.

Instalação electrica quase pronta  :Smile: 



Colecta feita.



A sump está atrasada, espero recebe-la hoje ou na segunda. :\ sem a sump não posso fazer mais nada :\

Mais fotos pra breve  :Smile: 

Pedro.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Impecável essa instalação eléctrica.

Este aquário promete  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Ricardo  :Smile:  

Espero ter mais progressos amanhã  :Big Grin:  hehe 

Planos:
Ligação da sump ao esgoto
Acabar as ligações eçectricas
Montar os PVC's todos

Cumps

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

E finalmente já está quase pronto:

Depois da montagem dos PVC's


Durante a mudança... a confusão total:



Sump, ainda falta arrumar a secção do balling, estou à espera de um aquário 30x25x25cm com 3compartimentos para os sais.



A ligação da sump ao esgoto para ser mais fácil nas TPA's  :yb663:  agora é só abrir uma torneira para retirar água  :Pracima: 

E finalmente o layout de ontem com a ajuda do Ruben Francisco  :Big Grin: 



Ainda falta colar algums corais. mas já está quase composto.

Mais fotos para breve  :Smile: 

Pedro

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Brutal!

O layout está extraordinário!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Pedro,

Gosto  :Pracima:  . Como o Bruno disse, o layout está muito bom.

Só uma dúvida... 



Para que servem aquelas duas aberturas no PVC? É para sair o "ar" e reduzir as bolhas na sump? Eu já tive um sistema desses, acabei por tapar porque de vez em quando esse "respiro" espirrava água e molhava-me a sump e o móvel. Considerei perigoso porque se tivesse azar podia ir parar água às tomadas. 
Tem só atenção a isso. De resto... tudo 5 estrelas  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado a todos  :Smile: 

Sim Ricardo é para reduzir bolhas, já os tapei com 2 tampas... sem as colar sempre sai um pouco de ar e não respinga  :Smile:  mesmo assim ainda faz bolhas... tenho de arranjar uma maneira de bloquear os salpicos, quase que n existem mas... nota-se o vidro a ficar molhado e o movel... 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Um macro tirado ontem  :Smile: 



Pedro

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, muito bom, parabéns, grande mudança.

E que tal essa ATI Dimmable?

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Bruno, obrigado!  :Smile: 

A calha é muito boa mesmo, contrução e qualidade do material 5* e a função dimm é excelente já não preciso de ter relogios nas tomadas nem nada... apenas uma ficha que liga a uma tomada e o resto controlo tudo no controlador torna-se muito simples, e claro a função dimm para simular o nascer e por do sol é bem porreiro!

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa Noite, 

Temos novidades hehe

Foto geral actualizada:



Novas adições:

BubbleKing Double Cone 200 ligado à 2horas  :Smile: 



Acropora Echinata azul um dos meus corais favoritos 



Z. Xanthurus  :Big Grin:  adoro as cores  :Big Grin: 





E agora algumas fotos dos corais em geral.





E por agora é tudo, estou a alimentar 3-4x ao dia, e phytoplankton todos os dias à noite, para melhor a cor como o Carlos Mota aconselhou e em 7dias já notei a diferença  :Big Grin:  

Thanks
Pedro

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Muito bom  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

:SbOk: 

5*****

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado pessoal  :Big Grin: 

Hoje fiz artemia para alimentar :p os peixes e corais vão ficar  :SbSourire2:  

Pedro

----------


## Dionísio Filipe

Pedro

Os meus peixes adoraram a artémia, obrigado.

O teu reef está espectaular, parabéns.

Abraço

PS: Essa calha parece impecável!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Dionísio  :Big Grin:   :Pracima: 

abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Pedro o teu aquario esta muito porreiro e a cor dos corais como a do peixes estao muitos bonitos, vai colocando fotos

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Sim senhor!  :SbOk: 
Tá como eu gosto!
Manda mais fotos!

E o escumador...recomendas?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Pedro,

Sim recomendo muito. Escumador excelente em todos os sentidos.

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Aqui vai umas fotos actualizadas do reef.









E como nunca vi ninguem postar, um video de umas das tarefas mais comuns nos aquários de água salgada, fazer um TPA!

Water change my reef tank on Vimeo

Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boas Pedro,

O aquário está com muito bom aspecto, para mim só faltava organizar mais a disposição dos corais de maneira a poderes dar maior destaque aos duros (sps) nas zonas superiores.
Às tantas terás que tirar corais  :Whistle: 

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> .


Onde é que voces arranjam estas caixas para as tomadas todas pipis? :yb665: 
Nunca vi disso a venda assim compridas...

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> O aquário está com muito bom aspecto, para mim só faltava organizar mais a disposição dos corais de maneira a poderes dar maior destaque aos duros (sps) nas zonas superiores.
> Às tantas terás que tirar corais 
> 
> Abraço,
> Miguel


Miguel isso será tratado no natal hehe quando voltar  :Smile:  já podes marcar na tua agenda :p




> Onde é que voces arranjam estas caixas para as tomadas todas pipis?
> Nunca vi disso a venda assim compridas...


Hugo, qualquer armazenista de mateiral eléctrico tem  "calha tecnica" podes pedir da marca Legrand como estão são muito porreiras atenção que todos os acessorios são separados... tampas para terminar a calha, curvas se for o caso...

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

E cá fica um video acabado de editar:

Macro sessions on Vimeo

 :Smile: 

Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Muito bom!

Gostei muito dos vídeos.... estás alto realizador  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

hahaha obrigado Ricardo  :Big Grin: 

Estava inspirado :p

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Muito Bom!  :Palmas: 

Está cada vez melhor!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigaod Pedro  :Big Grin:  o teu shallow reef também está espectacular!

----------


## João Seguro

Bom dia, está tudo muito bonito  :Wink:  Foste tu que colaste os vidros? Qual é a espessura?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

João, não fui eu. Foi uma empresa especializada em vidros, nunca conseguiria colar com tal nível de perfeição.

A espessura é 10mm.

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa Noite,

De volta à base depois de 3 meses fora, e com algumas novidades  :Wink: 

Primeira impressão de quando olhei para o aquário foi WOW! :p adorei os crescimentos e as cores com que os corais estão.



Estou a pensar em modificar o layout ligeiramente pois já não me resta muito espaço e os corais estão já a bater uns nos outros. 

Pedro

----------


## miguelcarreira

Esta muito fixe, cores e crescimentos fantásticos, diz só uma coisa, pões o phyto vivo? E que quantidade?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Miguel.

O phyto que meto vem do frigorifico e normalmente meto a olho 50-100ml por dia mas às vezes esqueço-me de meter... e para alem do phyto tambem meto KZ Coral Vitalizer que tambem é comida para corais.

Pedro

----------


## DanielTrofa

Boas

Este é um dos aquários mais bonitos que já vi de água salgada desde que comecei a ver tópicos no fórum.
Espero um dia quando mudar da água doce para os reefs atingir esse nível!
parabéns

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Daniel  :Big Grin:  é sempre bom ler boms comentários  :Smile:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa Noite,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro



 :Olá:  Pedro

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Valeu a pena a espera!!!

Tá mesmo muito bom!

Para além das cores brutais estás com uns crescimentos excelentes!

Manda mais fotos.

ABRAÇO E PARABÉNS!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Mais um grande aquário neste fórum... Parabéns! É extraordinário o que conseguiste fazer em tão pouco tempo.


Para mim, este aquário também é um bom exemplo de que se eu não "meter as patas" dentro do aquário as coisas correm muito melhor e a estabilidade atinge-se muito mais rapidamente. Tenho que fazer uma nota mental disto!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

UAU  :Pracima: 

Parabens

----------


## João Seguro

Isso é o que é mais complicado :P tentamos sempre melhorar isto e aquilo, por aquele frag melhor porque parece não gostar tanto de luz ou a rocha que parece não estar bem ali.

Está muito bonito  :Wink:  continua o bom trabalho

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado pessoal  :Smile: 

Sim Ricardo, desde finais de Setembro que quase que não é posto mãos dentro do aquário, talvez uma vez por mês para arrumar algum coral caido.

O resto da manutenção feita ao aquário foi:

Mais frequentemente:
Deitar comida / phyto
Dosear produtos KZ
Limpeza do vidro

15 em 15 dias:
Testes
Limpeza copo escumador
Trocas de água, 40 litros

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Alguns macros tirados ontem  :Smile: 









Hoje houve mudanças no layout  :Smile:  amanhã posto fotos gerais  :Smile: 

Tambem instalei recentemente uma grounding probe.



Instalei um controlador novo na minha vortech MP10 normal, para MP10w ES, agora tenho as 2 bombas sincronizadas no como EcoSmart TSM.



Alterei os tubos do recipiente do balling para tubos de acrlico 5mm.



Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal, deixo-vos aqui as ultimas fotos do aquário tiradas à 3 dias atrás antes de voltar para a universidade.

Fotos gerais:











Fotos dos novos habitantes:

Apogon Leptacanthus



Zebrasoma Flavescens



e por ultimo a ultima modificação na sump, com leds em 2 arestas da sump, assim consigo ter luz a 100% dentro da sump  :Smile: 



E para mais fotos novas temos de esperar até a Páscoa hehe

Pedro.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Muito bom mesmo  :Palmas: 

Gosto bastante da perfeição e arrumação da área técnica, o aquário esta demais, cores brutais e bons crescimentos.

Continua  :Pracima:

----------


## Alfredo Garcia

Realmente está um projecto bastante organizado e bonito.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Pedro,

Cada vez melhor!!!

E as fotos também!!!

Estou curioso para ver isso na Pascoa... já agora os meus sinceros parabéns a quem te cuida do aquário na tua ausência!  :SbOk: 
5 estrelas!!

ABRAÇO

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado a todos.

Sim Pedro a manutenção basicamente é feita pela minha irmã(testes, ajustes da doseadora, comida, doseamentos KZ), e o meu pai(limpeza do vidro, TPA de 15 em 15 dias, encher o jerrican da reposição), e de resto vou controlando pela cam online hehe

E até hoje tem funcionado muito bem  :Smile: 

Pedro

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Pedro, está a ficar cada vez mais preenchido  :Wink: 

Disseste que controlavas pela cam, tens uma camera a fazer stream 24/7 ou combinas com alguém para a ligar para ti?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá João,

Sim tenho um stream 24/7 já desde a altura do meu outro nano.

Para quem não sabe, o link é: http://pedroreef.ath.cx:39000/

----------


## João Seguro

Podes explicar como fizeste isso? Tenho uma cam livre e um PC mas não faço ideia como por a fazer stream

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Basicamente o meu sistema é apenas uma cam da Trust que suporta drivers WDM ligada por USB a um PC com o webcam7 a fazer de web server.

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Muito bem  :Smile:  Fica muito curtido :P

----------


## João_Melo

Olá João.

GOSTAVA DE VER O TEU SISTEMA MAS NÃO CONSIGO ABRIR PELO LINK...PODES AJUDAR.

JOAO MELO






> Olá João,
> 
> Sim tenho um stream 24/7 já desde a altura do meu outro nano.
> 
> Para quem não sabe, o link é: http://pedroreef.ath.cx:39000/

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá João, a minha cam funciona com base em JAVA, sabes se tens o java instalado? Se não podes fazer download aqui http://www.java.com/pt_BR/ é só instalar, fechar e abrir o internet explorer e já deve de funcionar!

----------


## João Seguro

Vou tentar fazer isso então  :Wink:  obrigado pela dica

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Testa lá isso que o webcam7 é super fácil de configurar.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

> Olá João,
> 
> Sim tenho um stream 24/7 já desde a altura do meu outro nano.
> 
> Para quem não sabe, o link é: http://pedroreef.ath.cx:39000/



Muito Bom!!!

Para além de dar para matares as saudades podes sempre verificar se alguma coisa estiver menos bem.

Eu tou cliente!
Nunca mais vou de ferias sem deixar uma web cam a guardar os meninos!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Exactamente Pedro.

E tambem outra coisa boa é que o webcam7 é suportado pelo "IP Cam Viewer" ( https://market.android.com/details?i...2Ftdmlld2VyIl0 ) para android, que é o programa que uso actualmente para ver a cam no telemóvel, e para iPhone o programa "Live cams" ( http://itunes.apple.com/pt/app/live-...301058477?mt=8 )

Pedro

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado Pedro!

Vou tratar disso assim que o novo aqua esteja pronto. Sem dúvida uma segurança extra valiosa pois no meu caso tinha uma pessoa que espreitava o aquário dia sim dia não para ver se estava tudo "normal" e tentava explicar pelo telemovel. Com a imagem em directo e diária não tem comparação!

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Ontem à noite estive a olhar para o teu aquário pela cam eheheh muito bom mesmo. vou mesmo ter que fazer isso. 5*

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Podem ver todos os dias +- 22h com sorte apanham os peixes na hora do jantar hehe

Já testas-te o webcam7 ?

Pedro

----------


## João Seguro

> Já testas-te o webcam7 ?
> 
> Pedro


Boas, não sei se estavas a perguntar-me isso mas mesmo assim respondo :P (visto ter perguntado ehehe) ainda não testei mas já arranjei a cam um cabo USB de 3m para poder meter a cam onde quero. Assim que entrar de férias da faculdade já trato disso  :Wink:  No outro dia estive a ver o teu aquário pelo link e vê-se muito bem, não cheguei a vê-los foi a comer ^^

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Sim João estava a te perguntar hehe pois o posicionamento é que nem sempre dá pelo melhor hehe bom bom era a cam mesmo à frente do aqua ao centro, mas mesmo assim vê-se muito bem  :Smile: 

Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

a tua vê-se muito bem, se conseguir ter algo como tu dou-me por mais do que satisfeito  :Wink:

----------


## miguelcarreira

Tenho andado a acompanhar este topico e barabens pelo aquario está um espetaculo.

em relação á camara, tens que fazer o encaminhamento no router para o ip do pc ou o webcam7 trata disso?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Miguel,

Sim tens de re-encaminhar a porta no router para o IP do PC que tens o webcam7

Cumps

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal,

Cheguei hoje, e voltei a ficar impressionado com os crescimentos  :Pracima: 

Vai haver novidades nos próximos dias hehe mas por enquanto aqui fica uma foto geral acabada de tirar.



Cumps
Pedro

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito BOM!!! :SbOk2:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Continua Muito Bom pedro ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde 
Sem dúvida que está  com óptimo aspecto !
Parabéns!

Abraço
pedro ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal obrigado pelo feedback  :Smile:  hehe 

Vou tirar mais umas fotos, intertanto ando à caça de dois "fire worms" gigantes que encontrei ontem errr...

Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Continua tudo óptimo Pedro, está cada vez melhor. 

Continuas a fazer os produtos zeovit?

Boa sorte para a caça!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Ricardo,

Obrigado  :Smile:  sim continuo a dosear o meu stock todo de produtos zeovit :p e estou super contente com os resultados, também em Janeiro tinha alguns corais um pouco claros/brancos mas inseri mais 4 peixes e comecei a deitar mais comida e o resultado é surpreendente.

Intertanto ontem a caça não foi bem sucedida  :Frown:  vou continuar hoje :p

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Alguns macros que tirei ontem à noite:






















 :Smile:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

E hoje o trabalho da tarde toda acabdo de fazer agora.

Montagem de um filtro de osmose só para topup ligada com válvula solenoid (obg Carlos Mota pelo fornecimento) hehe 





Fotos tiradas ainda com o filtro a passar água para fazer a "rodagem" hehe

Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá Pedro,

Esta perfeito, belo trabalho mesmo...!
Quanto o teu aquário tbm se nota uma bela dedicação e nota-se o resultado, na minha opinião penso que já justificava "mais" umas mudas de diferentes espécies de SPS.! 

Parabéns, boa continuação .

 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Antes de mais o seu aquário é fantastico


ainda bem que fala nisto pois ando para fazer uma estação de agua de osmose. o seja vou ter um reservatório de agua de osmose e sempre que tirar de lá agua quero que ele encha automaticamente.....é possível certo?


ideias e sugestões, até pensei fazer com uma boia de autoclismo(circuito com tudo mecanico desde torneira até á agua já feita) , ou sera melhor com com electrovavula, desculpe o offtopico mas voce já deve saber e testado alguma teorias, assim é mais facil

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

18:59 e andas tu a procurade Worms :P

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Esta perfeito, belo trabalho mesmo...!
> Quanto o teu aquário tbm se nota uma bela dedicação e nota-se o resultado, na minha opinião penso que já justificava "mais" umas mudas de diferentes espécies de SPS.! 
> 
> Parabéns, boa continuação .


Olá Ricardo,

Obrigado, sim o objectivo é ter sempre mais espécies raras mas não é fácil ehehe vou inserindo com calma  :Smile:  

Pedro




> Antes de mais o seu aquário é fantastico
> 
> 
> ainda bem que fala nisto pois ando para fazer uma estação de agua de osmose. o seja vou ter um reservatório de agua de osmose e sempre que tirar de lá agua quero que ele encha automaticamente.....é possível certo?
> 
> 
> ideias e sugestões, até pensei fazer com uma boia de autoclismo(circuito com tudo mecanico desde torneira até á agua já feita) , ou sera melhor com com electrovavula, desculpe o offtopico mas voce já deve saber e testado alguma teorias, assim é mais facil



Olá Paulo, peço desculpas pela demora na resposta, obrigado pelo comentário.

Quanto à situação da sua osmose, penso que com solenoid é a opção certa, com boia de nível com relé e válvula solenoid fica mais "high-tech", o problema em fazer com boia de autoclismo é que a boia apenas irá bloquear a entrada de água no deposito no entando o filtro de osmose não pode bloquear a saída de água pois vai continuar a sair pela sáida de esgoto, por isso penso que é mais simples e fiável com boia e solenoid a abrir e fechar a água na estrada do filtro, alguém pode confirmar a minha teoria da boia de autoclismo?

Pedro




> 18:59 e andas tu a procurade Worms :P


Já caçei 2, falta outros 2 errrr

Pedro

Amanhã vou postar uma novidade hehe

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

obrigado ja agora podia fazer um esquema do material, pois eu não pesco nada de electrónica

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> obrigado ja agora podia fazer um esquema do material, pois eu não pesco nada de electrónica


Olá Paulo,

Para dizer a verdade montei a boia+relé com o meu electrecista... na altura sabia montar mas agora não me lembro 100% do esquema de montagem mas sei que material usei cá vai:

1x Base para relé
1x relé 12volts
1x boia de nível
1x transformador 12volts 400mAh (para controlo do relé)
1x Tomada (para ligar a solenoid)
1x válvula solenoid 12v para água 
1x transformador 12volts 500mAh (a solenoid não inclui transformador)


Pedro

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

depois se poder fotografar detalhadamente era muito porreiro, pois nem sei a que se refer á base do relé

Obrigado 
Paulo Pinto

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Pedro, sempre a aproveitar as férias para melhorar! Muito bom mesmo.

(...)

Paulo, a base do relé é a 'casa' do mesmo, onde o mesmo irá ficar alojado. A base poderá ser colocado em calha DIN ou placa PCB.

*Que base escolher?* 
É como num casamento... onde a 'tampa será adequada ao tacho'... assim sendo, deverás comprar tudo no mesmo local, caso não saibas bem o que comprar.

*A base do relé e o relé necessitam de ser da mesma marca?*
Não obrigatoriamente...uso relés 'Omron' em bases 'Finder'. Por exemplo, as bases de relé 'Finder 95.63' são compatíveis com os relés de 12V 'Omron G2R-1-12VDC'

*Que electroválvula escolher?*
Há quem use as electroválvulas das máquinas de lavar roupa/loiça.
Eu uso uma electroválvula pneumática 'ELECTROVALVULA 2/2" NF 1/8" FF 4W' que adquiri na 'ETOPI' (a 'Isoar' também tem) no longíquo ano de 2008... ou seja, Normalmente Fechada, para tubo diâmetro 1/8" que é o diâmetro dos tubos de micro-rega que podes encontrar numa superfície comercial de jardinagem.

Podes ver aqui o sistema que usei em tempos.
http://www.ipaq.org.br/vb/showthread...l=1#post774725

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Oá Pedro,

Sempre a inovar heheh, boa explicação Paulo com o tópico do Pedro já consegues ver +/- o que fazer?

Também cá fica um video que fiz ontem à noite  :Big Grin: 







Ver no Vimeo em HD  :Wink: 

Boas Páscoas 
Pedro

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Bom dia
> 
> Pedro, sempre a aproveitar as férias para melhorar! Muito bom mesmo.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Paulo, a base do relé é a 'casa' do mesmo, onde o mesmo irá ficar alojado. A base poderá ser colocado em calha DIN ou placa PCB.
> 
> *Que base escolher?* 
> ...


vou tentar-me orientar com isso :Smile:

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Boas,

De facto esta espantoso o crescimento deste aquário em apenas 8 meses. Muitos parabéns.

Espero que o meu também venha a ser assim, ehehe =)

1 Abraço

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

> Obrigado pessoal 
> 
> Sim Ricardo, desde finais de Setembro que quase que não é posto mãos dentro do aquário, talvez uma vez por mês para arrumar algum coral caido.
> 
> O resto da manutenção feita ao aquário foi:
> 
> Mais frequentemente:
> Deitar comida / phyto
> Dosear produtos KZ
> ...


Boas Pedro

Muitos parabéns pelo teu aqua. Está brutal. Muita dedicação investida.....
Queria saber (se possivel) quais os produtos da KZ estás a colocar e se segues o plano da KZ à risca, ou seja, doseias todos os produtos diariamente??

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boas,
> 
> De facto esta espantoso o crescimento deste aquário em apenas 8 meses. Muitos parabéns.
> 
> Espero que o meu também venha a ser assim, ehehe =)
> 
> 1 Abraço


Obrigado Armando  :Big Grin:  é preciso muita calma ehehe  :Big Grin: 





> Boas Pedro
> 
> Muitos parabéns pelo teu aqua. Está brutal. Muita dedicação investida.....
> Queria saber (se possivel) quais os produtos da KZ estás a colocar e se segues o plano da KZ à risca, ou seja, doseias todos os produtos diariamente??


Obrigado Luis,

Em relação às doses fasso o seguinte:

KZ ZeoBak, KZ ZeoLife e KZ Bio Mate, uma vez por semana.
KZ ZeoStart3, todos os dias.

Elementos, uns doseados dia sim dia não, outros com mais espaçamento dependendo do aspecto dos corais.
KZ Coral Vitalizer
KZ amino acid HC
KZ sponge power
KZ coral snow
KZ Phols Xtra
KZ B-Balance
KZ K-Balance
KZ stylo pocci glow
KZ iron 
KZ potassium iodine fluoride

É claro que cada aquário é diferente e é preciso ter muito cuidado ao dosea-los.

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Fica aqui um registo dos meus dois Thor Amboinensis.



Pedro

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

:yb677:  :Palmas:  :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Lindos!!!


Qanto custaram se não é segredo? :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

São espectaculares.

Custão à volta dos 18euros.

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Uma foto geral do último layout  :Smile:

----------


## Diogo Medina

Boa noite Pedro.

O aquário esta tremendo  :Palmas: . Pode dar-me uma informação? Qual é o arranjo das lampadas?

Mais uma vez dou-lhe os meus parabens!!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa noite Diogo,

Obrigado pelo comentário, quanto às lâmpadas aqui fica:

------------Traz--------------

KZ super blue
KZ new generation
KZ super blue
KZ new generation
KZ super blue
KZ Fiji purple
KZ super blue
KZ super blue

------------Frente--------------

Pedro

----------


## Diogo Medina

Curiosamente, temos  a mesma "pancada". Mais uma lampada azul nunca é demais hehe. Esta a utilizar o reactor de zeolitos?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Pois sou doido por "azuis". Não uso reactor de zeolitos, mas uso muitos produtos da KZ.

----------


## Diogo Medina

Muito obrigado pelas duvidas que me tirou.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Mais uma fotos :p

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não uso reactor de zeolitos, mas uso muitos produtos da KZ.


Ora aí está uma boa notícia. Também uso Zeobak+food+start sem reactor nem zeolitos e com bons resultados.  :SbOk:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Alguma fotos que tirei com o "óculo" que fiz para a Nikon depois de ter visto o do Ricardo Prata  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Uma coisa essencial no meu reef é o phytoplankton para alimentar os corais.



Esta foto é do meu phytoplankton já pronto para ser recolhido.  :Smile:

----------


## Marco_Pereira

bem essas fotos com o "óculo" ficaram brutais e com esse reactor de phyto os teu corais nao passam fome de certeza se bem que as fotos demonstram isso
abraços parabéns e boa sorte  :Pracima:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Pedro Fotos Dessas deviam ser Proibidas ... um gajo só tem pedras e água e depois metem aqui fotos com corais deste calibre , não é justo  :yb668:  :yb665: 

Agora fora de brincadeiras, Continua Brutal como sempre ... e como diz o amigo marco essas fotos Top down ficaram muito boas , gosto principalmente da da euphyllia, dá um Belo Wallpaper  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

abração ..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fantáscito!!! :Pracima:  :Palmas:

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, Pedro esses corais com tanto photoshop daqui a pouco parecem montagens :P

ehehheheheh

Dás phytoplancton quantas vezes por semana e que quantidades? É automático ou manual?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> bem essas fotos com o "óculo" ficaram brutais e com esse reactor de phyto os teu corais nao passam fome de certeza se bem que as fotos demonstram isso
> abraços parabéns e boa sorte


Obrigado Marco  :Smile: 




> Pedro Fotos Dessas deviam ser Proibidas ... um gajo só tem pedras e água e depois metem aqui fotos com corais deste calibre , não é justo 
> 
> Agora fora de brincadeiras, Continua Brutal como sempre ... e como diz o amigo marco essas fotos Top down ficaram muito boas , gosto principalmente da da euphyllia, dá um Belo Wallpaper   ...
> 
> abração ..


hahhaa também fiquei surpreendido com as cores vistas cima à uns dias atraz fiz um video com algumas imagems de cima e já ficou porreiro agora com mais atenção fiz as fotos e gostei muito, sim pensei o mesmo da foto da euphylia :p




> Fantáscito!!!


obrigado Hugo  :Smile: 




> Boas, Pedro esses corais com tanto photoshop daqui a pouco parecem montagens :P
> 
> ehehheheheh
> 
> Dás phytoplancton quantas vezes por semana e que quantidades? É automático ou manual?


Sim para aproximar à cor real tenho de mexer um pouco no Camera Raw, como tenho muita luz azul as fotos que tiro em RAW sáiem todas azuis, o tom mais complicado de aproximar as fotos é o azul e o roxo até agora a melhor foto da acropora roxa que tenho foi nesta última série consegui retratar a cor quase perfeita e real do coral.

Dou phyto todos os dias 100-200ml(a olho) manualmente. Fasso phyto com o reactor para 1-2meses e guardo o phyto no frigorifico depois vou usando...

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Pedro M Gomes,
> 
> Dou phyto todos os dias 100-200ml(a olho) manualmente. Fasso phyto com o reactor para 1-2meses e guardo o phyto no frigorifico depois vou usando...



Olá Pedro,

Fazendo o Phyto e guardando no frigorifico, a cultura não acaba por morrer?
Quanto a quantidade não  será um pouco excessivo visto conter uma  forte concentração de PO4, como estas a controlar esta situação?


 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Fazendo o Phyto e guardando no frigorifico, a cultura não acaba por morrer?
> Quanto a quantidade não  será um pouco excessivo visto conter uma  forte concentração de PO4, como estas a controlar esta situação?


Olá Ricardo,

Já mantive o phyto no frigorifico 3meses sem problemas, a cultura morre se não abanares as garrafas dai eu ter as garrafas na porta assim cada vez que se abre a porte mexe o phyto um pouco e às vezes vou lá e abano as garrafas, sabes que a cultura morre quando o "verde" fica todo no fundo.

Não tenho problemas com fosfatos e não uso midias apenas carvão activado, os fosfátos andam sempre nos 0.03ppm medidos com o medidor digital da Hanna. Penso que o Zeo start + zeobak + coral snow + zeo life + bio-mate está a ter uma grande influência na estabilização do sistema.

O phyto deito a olho como já referi mas sim a quantidade deve d rondar os 100ml.

 :Pracima:

----------


## João Seguro

Mais para a frente quero ver se faço uma coisa dessas mas automática de forma a que desse sempre phyto nas quantidades certas à mesma hora.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Mais para a frente quero ver se faço uma coisa dessas mas automática de forma a que desse sempre phyto nas quantidades certas à mesma hora.


Bem possível, é preciso espaço para fazer o sistema hehe e dá para fazer muito simples com tudo a funcionar por gravidade com válvulas solenoid, o problema que pode haver é a limpeza do reactor eu até hoje só consegui fazer 2 culturas seguidas sem lavar o reactor. 

O único problema das culturas que ainda não mencionei é a bacteria que cria se a cultura atingir temperaturas altas ou baixas, contaminação (uma vez foi uma formiga que entrou no reactor) e pronto cultura para o lixo, nota-se quando a luz do reactor está ligada a cultura está com tons de branco significa que tem a tal bactéria.

----------


## João Seguro

hum, isso torna as coisas diferentes, pensei que se pudesse usar sempre o mesmo recipiente sem o ter que lavar tão frequentemente :/

----------


## Marco_Pereira

> Bem possível, é preciso espaço para fazer o sistema hehe e dá para fazer muito simples com tudo a funcionar por gravidade com válvulas solenoid, o problema que pode haver é a limpeza do reactor eu até hoje só consegui fazer 2 culturas seguidas sem lavar o reactor.


o problema também é a agua que sai para o aquário é salinisada e tem que ser reposta com agua salinisada e agua que se evapora do reactor tem que ser reposta com agua doce como é que um sistema de nível diferencia só se for por horários mas ia dar confusão




> O único problema das culturas que ainda não mencionei é a bacteria que cria se a cultura atingir temperaturas altas ou baixas, contaminação (uma vez foi uma formiga que entrou no reactor) e pronto cultura para o lixo, nota-se quando a luz do reactor está ligada a cultura está com tons de branco significa que tem a tal bactéria.


nunca pensei que as culturas fossem assim tão frágeis =\

e uma coisas que me esqueci de perguntar tu congelas as culturas directamente do reactor ou decantas de alguma forma para concentrar o phyto?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> o problema também é a agua que sai para o aquário é salinisada e tem que ser reposta com agua salinisada e agua que se evapora do reactor tem que ser reposta com agua doce como é que um sistema de nível diferencia só se for por horários mas ia dar confusão
> 
> 
> nunca pensei que as culturas fossem assim tão frágeis =\
> 
> e uma coisas que me esqueci de perguntar tu congelas as culturas directamente do reactor ou decantas de alguma forma para concentrar o phyto?


Sim Marco tem a diferença de salinidade normalmente ajusto sempre de 7 em 7 dias visto que também uso Balling tenho de ajustar sempre.

A cultura sai do reactor para garrafas de 1.5L e vai para o frigorifico, simples.

----------


## Marco_Pereira

> Sim Marco tem a diferença de salinidade normalmente ajusto sempre de 7 em 7 dias visto que também uso Balling tenho de ajustar sempre.


não estavas a falar em automatizar o reactor de phyto? eu estava a fazer da salinidade dentro do reactor.
fiquei confuso do teu aquario vejo bem que nao fazes as coisas a olho  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

este projecto esta cada vez melhor, por acaso já tinha imaginado fazer a alimentação do reactor de phant atraves das bombas doseadoras e depoiscolocar logo agua nova tambem com doseadoras, mas se vai ser asim taão dificil tenho de ver alternativas, já agora uma duvida, o perigo é de contaninação. certo??? e se o reactor for selado só com as bombas a mexer e nada mais mexe lá???será que resulta???

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> este projecto esta cada vez melhor, por acaso já tinha imaginado fazer a alimentação do reactor de phant atraves das bombas doseadoras e depoiscolocar logo agua nova tambem com doseadoras, mas se vai ser asim taão dificil tenho de ver alternativas, já agora uma duvida, o perigo é de contaninação. certo??? e se o reactor for selado só com as bombas a mexer e nada mais mexe lá???será que resulta???


O problema da contaminação é importante, mas também noto que entre colheitas cria umas algas nas paredes e residuos no fundo do reactor não sei se isso pode influenciar mas penso que sim dai lavar sempre o reactor entre colheitas e assim é seguro que não falha. Para o ter ligado ao aquário foi a minha ideia no inicio mas precisava do espaço para testar heheh

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

é como tenho espaço vou tentar quando for a altura disso, a mulher só não quer que me estique pelo resto da sala :yb624:  mas o movel do aquario tem um pequeno compartimento escondido que dá para fazer essas expriencias  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> é como tenho espaço vou tentar quando for a altura disso, a mulher só não quer que me estique pelo resto da sala mas o movel do aquario tem um pequeno compartimento escondido que dá para fazer essas expriencias


ahaha sim o hobby começa a conquistar os cantos todos :p 

Sim se tens espaço podes testar à vontade.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Cheguei na quarta-feira depois de uma passagem pelo fragario do norte  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

E por enquanto fica uma foto geral tirada ontem à noite.



E as novas aquisições:

primeiro e terceiro frag  :Smile: 




Pedro

----------

